# Bay Flats Loge - "Conditional Spots for Everyone"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 10, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Get to the trout this month wherever you can. Whatâ€™s that mean? Well, this month tends to throw a lot of different kinds of weather conditions at us, so learn to use each of them to your advantage. When the wind calms, go directly to the mid-bay reefs and try your luck atop any of the myriad of oyster reefs that will be holding so prime trout this month. When the wind starts pumping out of the south, like just before a cold front, dial-in GPS directions for the back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island, or the adjoining shorelines lining the southern most regions of San Antonio Bay. And, if you happen to be fishing amongst some strong north wind, like right when a frontal passage is blowing through, then hug a shoreline or levy located just adjacent to deeper water.

A lot of coastal anglers often only have a certain amount of limited time to spend out on the water, but on a calm day, prime San Antonio Bay oyster reefs like Chicken Foot and Half Moon Reef are good candidates for your attention. These open-water mounds of shell are home to many different species of marine life, all the way from microscopic organisms, to crustaceans, to baitfish, and on up to prized game fish like the speckled trout and the redfish. Light winds will allow anglers to wade these areas, and can even often produce quite well for those who may not wish to get into the water. Fishing out of the boat this past week, Bay Flats Lodge guests have recognized stellar trout catches atop these reefs with artificial baits in all realms of the water column, realizing top water excitement with Super Spooks at the surface, and getting tugs from the bottom with dark-colored plastic paddle tails and scented sand eel imitations.

November will throw some cold fronts our way, and before they arrive the winds will be pumping strong out of the south. When this happens, head for the confines of the many back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island, or look for protection along any of the miles and miles of shoreline along the southern most region of San Antonio Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and even Mesquite Bay. The contour of the bay floor in the back lakes and along the south shorelines offer differing structure and are generally made up of sand, mud, grass, oyster shell, or a mixture of any of these materials. When water temperatures begin to drop, anglers who place more emphasis upon the muddy and the grassy areas often tend to have better results, but you may have to experiment a bit to see if the fish are cooperating in the mud. It may be that they prefer chasing baitfish atop a grassy flat, or a shell infested mud hole.

If youâ€™re forced to fish right in the middle of the onset of a cold front, all is not lost. Our portion of the Texas coastline offers us alternatives in these situations. Much of the northern shorelines of Espiritu Santo Bay are protected from strong northerly winds by huge spoil banks that were put in place many, many years ago when the dredging took place for the stretch of the Intracoastal Waterway between the town of Port Oâ€™Connor and San Antonio Bay. These levies offer superb protection to these northern shorelines, and a lot of trophy trout have come out of these areas during cold-water conditions. Another alternative is the Intracoastal Waterway itself. There are numerous locations along this stretch of the waterway that offer anglers access to flats areas that are located just adjacent to the deeper waters of the waterway. These places can be extra effective during mid-morning and mid-day hours on colder days when the sun is shining brightly in the sky, as the trout and the redfish make their way into the skinny water atop the flat after the water has warmed a bit from the dayâ€™s sunshine. Give it a tryâ€¦you might be pleasantly surprised!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Two days of top water smashing by trout and redfish in the shallows of the mid coast at Bay Flats Lodge. Trout to 23"? Will Take it!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly cloudy. Lows overnight in the upper 50s.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 59F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 77F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly cloudy. Low 58F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
More clouds than sun. High 76F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Low 61F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Isolated to scattered showers will continue streaming across the middle Texas coastal waters tonight. Strong northeast flow and hazardous seas will persist through the evening over the offshore waters. A generally weak to moderate northeast flow will prevail Saturday through Tuesday. An upper level disturbance will contribute to isolated showers Sunday through Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 73.9 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Port Aransas 75.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 79.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------

